# How do you Delete R15 History???



## hellsmanik (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hey,

I'm new to this forum. I have searched the forum for my answer but I couldnt find anything about it.

I want to delete the HISTORY on my R15 Direct Tv Tivo.

You can get to the history by pressing:

~LIST
~Yellow Button
~HISTORY is the second thing listed

I have a TON of stuff listed under the History category and I would like to delete all of it.

IF YOU KNOW HOW TO DO THIS PLEASE HELP​
THANKS

Ps~ I would also like to know how to delete the Caller Id if anyone knows. Its not a priority though. I just REALLY want to get rid of the HISTORY.*


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I dont believe you can delete any of that info without a complete format or reset, like a clear and delete....if you are getting rid of it, its not an issue, but if youre just trying to clear the callerid history or program history without getting rid of all saved programs, then you might be SOL...


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Clear and delete, which will erase everything you've saved and everything you've set up (like recording requests) is the only way I know of.

Push the red reset button. When the screen turns from blue to black during startup, push and hold the down arrow and the record button on the front of the dvr (not remote) at the same time, and hold for at least 5 seconds.

Carl


----------



## techNoodle (Nov 15, 2005)

It is easier to go into the Settings -> Setup -> Reset menu and choose Reset Everything. This will delete all recordings and reset limits and preferences to their default values.


----------



## hellsmanik (Feb 2, 2006)

Well,

I would hate to have to delete all of my recorded programs.
Does anyone know how to BACKUP recorded programs??

My computer is about 5-6 ft away from my computer.
Is there any specific type of Cord I should use to try to backup with??

I know you can plug in a USB cord to the R15 receiver. 
But what (in your personal opinions) is the BEST cord to use??
(Example: Usb to Usb...Usb to Firewire.. Or something else)

Please let me know...

THANKS

Ps~ I think its PRETTY stupid that there is NO WAY to delete the HISTORY.
Is there a way to REMOVE the HISTORY all together??? (What I mean is. Is there a way to set up the receiver so it does not log History)


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I never really thought about someone wanting to delete the histoy. Never really saw a reason why you would want to. As for getting stuff of of the DVR you would have to use like a capture card in the PC and then play things back and record them on the PC. The USB ports don't do anything right this minute.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I never thought there was a need for deleting the history either except in the case of selling/transferring the receiver to someone else? Unless you're doing something with it you're trying to hide from someone, which seems completely childish and juvenile...there really isnt any need for either of those features...


----------



## hellsmanik (Feb 2, 2006)

Well,

There really is no reason other than the fact that I'm a complete organization freak.

I just dont see the point in having a History that says EVERYTHING youve ever recorded.. Is there a VALID PURPOSE?? If so I just dont see it.

I was just thinking that someone might know how to disable it or something.

Sorry if this question is "strange"

THANKS


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

hellsmanik said:


> Well,
> 
> There really is no reason other than the fact that I'm a complete organization freak.
> 
> ...


As far as I know no you can disable it. As far as I know it shouldn't hurt anything in the operation of the box.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Hellsmanik,

In my opinion what you're looking for is a hacked Series 2 DTivo, not the R15. There are many tools available to keep your DVR clean on those units. But thus far, no real easy way with the R15.

Look on eBay for a HDVR2, SD-DVR40 or some other Series 2 DTivo or check into the deal DTV has going for reburb units. Get one of those, perform the magic on it that can be performed and then you can sit at your PC with a browser and keep you DVR as clean and organized as you like.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

hellsmanik said:


> Well,
> 
> There really is no reason other than the fact that I'm a complete organization freak.
> 
> ...


Actually.. there are some good reasons.

One: To check if something DID record, and maybe a house member erased it.
Two: To check if someone else in your house recorded something, and then erased it.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

hellsmanik said:


> Well,
> 
> Sorry if this question is "strange"
> 
> THANKS


Hellsmanik, ignore CCarncross. He is the same guy that claims the R15 automatically deleting something you had just told to "Save Until I delete" is perfectly normal.

So when he says the only reasons for doing what you want to do are childish and juvenile, take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

A variation of this question has been asked at least as long as I've had DirecTV (1996 or so). Of course, back then it was just PPV history people were worried about hiding from their parents or spouses, whichever the case may be. I've never heard a better reason (not even being super organized, since you have to go pretty far out of your way to even find the list).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> A variation of this question has been asked at least as long as I've had DirecTV (1996 or so). Of course, back then it was just PPV history people were worried about hiding from their parents or spouses, whichever the case may be. I've never heard a better reason (not even being super organized, since you have to go pretty far out of your way to even find the list).


Well at least the PPV argument, so you can "audit" your monthly bill... So if the BILL said you got a PPV, something you didn't know about.. you could at least check your units.

As for the history on the record.... other then the occasional, why didn't it record (which the R15 doesn't offer yet)... I rarely go into the record history.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> Well at least the PPV argument, so you can "audit" your monthly bill... So if the BILL said you got a PPV, something you didn't know about.. you could at least check your units.
> 
> As for the history on the record.... other then the occasional, why didn't it record (which the R15 doesn't offer yet)... I rarely go into the record history.


I can see the reason for not recording now 

Did not record episode: Reason - I dunno, you got any ideas?


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> Actually.. there are some good reasons.
> 
> One: To check if something DID record, and maybe a house member erased it.
> Two: To check if someone else in your house recorded something, and then erased it.


This is nice on any other DVR but the R15 gives you the same reason for deleting something as it does for not recording it, "recording canceled" with no info about you deleted it, tuner out, etc. The history in the R-15 is pretty much useless to me, with out know why the recording was canceled.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

I think there is more to this than "being a control freak" if you ask me. Reminds me of people ordering adult PPV's and then wanting to delete them from the access card so their parents or spouses didnt see what they ordered.


----------



## ISWIZ (Nov 18, 2005)

Bobman said:


> I think there is more to this than "being a control freak" if you ask me. Reminds me of people ordering adult PPV's and then wanting to delete them from the access card so their parents or spouses didnt see what they ordered.


Hey at least without "suggestions" your DVR doesn't think your gay. That's progress.

(the above was in regard to a TV show episode, not a personal comment on lifestyle choices)


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

raott said:


> Hellsmanik, ignore CCarncross. He is the same guy that claims the R15 automatically deleting something you had just told to "Save Until I delete" is perfectly normal.
> 
> So when he says the only reasons for doing what you want to do are childish and juvenile, take it with a grain of salt.


It was actually semantics over the keep so many episodes feature, I think it should keep the most recent 5, many others disagree and say it should record 5 and stop recording any new episodes. I prefer it to keep teh most recent 5 episodes. Lets face it, if you get that far behind, you should probably keep more episodes....If you are going to slam me, at least get your facts straight....

:lol:


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> It was actually semantics over the keep so many episodes feature, I think it should keep the most recent 5, many others disagree and say it should record 5 and stop recording any new episodes. I prefer it to keep teh most recent 5 episodes. Lets face it, if you get that far behind, you should probably keep more episodes....If you are going to slam me, at least get your facts straight....
> 
> :lol:


My facts are straight. You were the only person in the thread that had the idea that episodes marked "keep until I delete" means its OK to automatically delete.

The indvidual complained that episodes that he had marked "keep until I delete" were being automatically deleted. You chimed in with such helpful advice as "Its working exactly how I would expect it to, its keeping the most current 5 recordings. If you dont like the logic, change your SL to keep more episodes...or try watching a few...."

That along with your helpful advice when you told hellsmanik the feature he was asking about was "completely childish and juvenile".

What makes it worse is that he's a new member and has to listen to obnoxious crap like that.


----------



## hellsmanik (Feb 2, 2006)

Bobman said:


> I think there is more to this than "being a control freak" if you ask me. Reminds me of people ordering adult PPV's and then wanting to delete them from the access card so their parents or spouses didnt see what they ordered.


LOL

No man its nothing like that. I have OCD and like everything to be PERFECT and organized.

Ps~ Deleting a PPV adult film from the Access card will do NOTHING. The bill will still show that it has been ordered.

THANKS


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

hellsmanik said:


> LOL
> 
> No man its nothing like that. I have OCD and like everything to be PERFECT and organized.
> 
> ...


Sure uh huh you know it because you watched the Naked Cow Milking and Pig roping Competition on the Outdoor Playboy Life Network the other and don't want anyone to know. 

(Oh in case someone doesn't get it that was meant to be funny)


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> It was actually semantics over the keep so many episodes feature, I think it should keep the most recent 5, many others disagree and say it should record 5 and stop recording any new episodes. I prefer it to keep teh most recent 5 episodes. Lets face it, if you get that far behind, you should probably keep more episodes....If you are going to slam me, at least get your facts straight....
> 
> :lol:


I agree with the concept of keeping the most recent 5. I think if you program "keep at most 5" then that should take precedence over "keep until I delete" and keep the most recent 5 episodes.

If I want to "keep until I delete", then I should tell it to "keep all episodes", and manually delete those I do not wish to keep.

So the combination of "keep at most 5" and "keep until I delete" should in my opinion, record and keep the most recent 5 showings until such time as I choose to delete one or more of those.

Carl


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ISWIZ said:


> Hey at least without "suggestions" your DVR doesn't think your gay.


Not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> Not that there's anything wrong with that!


I don't think my DVR should be passing judgement at all. :lol:


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

carl6 said:


> I agree with the concept of keeping the most recent 5. I think if you program "keep at most 5" then that should take precedence over "keep until I delete" and keep the most recent 5 episodes.
> 
> If I want to "keep until I delete", then I should tell it to "keep all episodes", and manually delete those I do not wish to keep.
> 
> ...


Thats what I think too, but boy did I get ripped a new on for thinking that way in another thread....

:shrug:


----------



## DesignDawg (Jan 8, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Thats what I think too, but boy did I get ripped a new on for thinking that way in another thread....
> 
> :shrug:


And it's the only logical way to do it. The only alternative is for it to STOP RECORDING episodes, because it can only hold 5, and it can't delete any of them. Obviously, if you only want 5 episodes, it HAS TO delete one to make room for the "6th". The only logical one to delete is the lest recent. SOme people just want to fight online for some reason... 

Ricky


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

DesignDawg said:


> And it's the only logical way to do it. The only alternative is for it to STOP RECORDING episodes, because it can only hold 5, and it can't delete any of them. Obviously, if you only want 5 episodes, it HAS TO delete one to make room for the "6th". The only logical one to delete is the lest recent. SOme people just want to fight online for some reason...
> 
> Ricky


So what would be the point of the "keep until I delete" if it is going to do the exact same thing as if you didn't select "keep until I delete"- that is to delete one of the episodes to make room for a new one?

The way you are suggesting the logic should work for KUID is no different than if you simply tell it to keep a max of 5 episodes - what is the point of that KUID feature if that is the way it is suppose to work?


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

More than that, I think keep until *I* delete is unambiguous.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> It was actually semantics over the keep so many episodes feature, I think it should keep the most recent 5, many others disagree and say it should record 5 and stop recording any new episodes. I prefer it to keep teh most recent 5 episodes. Lets face it, if you get that far behind, you should probably keep more episodes....If you are going to slam me, at least get your facts straight....
> 
> :lol:


Ok, I'm confused. Which way does the R15 work? I haven't payed checked any of mine that are set to 5 at most and keep untill i delete (most of mine are keep all and keep untill i delete). Does it only keep the most current 5 or keep the first 5 it records? If it keeps the first 5 that it records have you found a way to keep only the most current five? That's the way my UTV worked and what I was hoping it would do.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

To summarize.

For TiVo:
Keep until I delete will stop recording at the keep at most limit (simply, it refuses to delete something marked as keep until I, the user, delete).
Keep until space needed will delete the oldest and record the newest.

In either case, you can "detach" an episode from the keep at most just by changing it's "keep until" state (i.e. you can have more than 5 episodes in a keep at most 5).


R15:
I don't have one, but from what I have read, it will delete the oldest to record the newest regardless of the setting. I don't know if you can have more than the keep at most limit by changing an individual recording.


----------



## Podaman (Sep 19, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> I never really thought about someone wanting to delete the histoy. Never really saw a reason why you would want to.


Clearly, you've never looked at porn on your parents PC. 

In all seriousness... anything that has a history, should have the option to clear it. Just like clearing your web browser's history. That option has been in place for years.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

No actually I didn't by the time I wanted to look at it I had a PC, before that they weren't popular at all. If you are ashamed of whats in the history odds are you shouldn't have watched it. 



Podaman said:


> Clearly, you've never looked at porn on your parents PC.
> 
> In all seriousness... anything that has a history, should have the option to clear it. Just like clearing your web browser's history. That option has been in place for years.


----------



## rlambert7 (Feb 7, 2006)

The History list contains no more than 50 items. As new items are added at the top, old items disappear off the bottom. Exception (or maybe it used to be an exception): Quite some time ago I had notice that shows you have recorded, and still have in MyVOD stay in the History list (they seem to have, or had, preference towards not being deleted). Although, it does not seem to be universally true, or perhaps is no longer true (recent updates have changed how the History list works???). I still have one show that I recorded WAY back in March. It was in my History list for several months. Not long ago I did notice, though, that even though I still have it in MyVOD, it is no longer in my History list. I just looked at my History list. The oldest items in it now go back only to 9/14.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

rlambert7 said:


> (recent updates have changed how the History list works???).


They did change it at one point to only show stuff that was recorded and as soon as you deleted it, it would be gone from history. So basically it only showed you a duplicate list of the 50 most recent things in MYVOD (If MYVOD was empty so would your history). Before that it would only show you recorded or delete on the day of the program (regradless of when you really deleted it) so if you delete something from a month ago it would show up in history since history only shows 50 things. I haven't looked at the history in awhile so I don't know if it's back to this way yet. With the history only showing "canceled" and it showing you history on a day that you didn't do it. ie. if I deleted something yesterday it should show "canceled" three days ago on the day it recorded. It should show "delete by user" yesterday.


----------

